# Forum Locked



## Crazy (Sep 25, 2004)

Until horse comes around and grants me moderatorship for this forum, it remains locked

Sorry CC


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 7, 2004)

you should have mod status for this forum


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2004)

Have started to move some threads in here - hope this is ok.

What is the "sufficient amount" that threads are to be restarted by before they become moved back to their original forum?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

Well you'd think there would be [ii]some[/i] discussion going on.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

i'd say about a page...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

Yep me too.

But the way things are going doesnt look like any of them will get restarted...


----------

